

An equation for friendship - bootload
http://www.kwgn.com/health/la-sci-friend-or-foe-20110115,0,643907,print.story

======
d0mine
The paper "Continuous-Time Model of Structural Balance"
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/12/27/1013213108.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/12/27/1013213108.full.pdf+html)

